

 NYC Show and Tell for Hackers (Hack and Tell Meetup) - apgwoz
http://www.meetup.com/hack-and-tell

======
kristiandupont
Joined. I will allow myself to re-plug my networking event next Thursday in
case some NYC HN'ers missed it: <http://sunsandandstartups.eventbrite.com/>

------
schwonder
Are you sure you meant to say "Hackers"? Not "programmers" or "engineers"? How
is hacking different from programming? I have always thought that a hack is
making something unexpected out of things that aren't supposed to be used this
way, hence "iPhone hacking" is an oxymoron since all iPhone programmers are
using iPhone SDK in a way Apple permits/tells them to. Same goes for most web
apps that follow various _standard_ best practices and recipes - that's as
opposite from hacking as you can get.

So why destroy a word then? Hacking != Programming,

~~~
joubert
what great hackers have in common according to pg:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/gh.html>

~~~
drmironov
That may have nothing to do with linguistics: quality hacks are _hard_ so they
just aren't that common. So yeah, most of what hackers do isn't "hacking"

